# where can I buy fancy bettas?



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Over the next little while I'll be setting up a 10g, hopefully with one betta, some neon tetras, a handful of pygmy corys, and maybe a plant.

Here's my question: I have been looking around at bettas and I haven't seen any that are very fancy. I know it's shallow, but I want a big fancy-looking betta. Does anyone know any stores or breeders not too far from downtown?

Thanks!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

check with betta4u - had some amazing ones but i'm not sure what's left and i don't think they're going to import anymore. but just a couple of weeks ago, still had awesomeness, so check it out.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Alternatively, check out the Menagerie. They had some cool ones earlier this year I believe. They're downtown, closet subway stop's castle frank.
Address and phone number at their website:

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Frank's aquarium always carries fancy bettas that you won't see in other retail stores but hes not too close. On the plus side, you most likely can get all the plants and corys there and get a better price.

http://franksaquarium.ca/


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are some of the Fancy Bettas that I have for sale. These are Thailand bred and imported by me direct! Not something you will find in any LFS...

Black/Orange HM still a youngster but has Big finnage! Price is $50









Black/Blue/Red tri-band HM youngster but with lots of potential!!! Price is $50









Platinum/Red HM Price is $40









Super Black HMPK absolutely gorgeous and VERY hard to find Price is $35









I have sibling to this boy, but my boy has black body and his fins are tipped in black. He will be at the Show on Sunday in a Novelty Halloween class!  Price is $40


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

WOAH! Those are awesome!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That orange and black one is SWEET and very festive for the month lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are, the last one (mine is more black/yellow) is going in a jar with halloween ribbons, and a candle holder on top with a witches hat that lights up and it will say Booo tiful Betta!  Its a Novelty class.

IF anyone wants any of these Bettas, my husband is coming out to Markham next Saturday and will be at the Shell Gas station to meet up with people there.

I will need to know by end of today, as I have to not feed the Bettas for 2 days to allow them to pass waste, so they don't poop in their show tanks (frowned on by the judges) If anyone wants one of these, then I can leave him at home and he can get his usual meals.

I won't be bringing in any more like these, they are the last I have!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Menagerie currently has a whole bunch of really nice bettas - they were unpacking them when I was there yesterday. There are some amazing colours in the shipment!


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

bettaforu: those are some really beautiful fish! I'm not quite ready to make a purchase, but can I contact you at a later date to see if any are still available?

thanks everyone for the helpful suggestions! It's my birthday on wednesday so I will be picking up the last few essentials for starting my tank as my present from my parents. I'm so excited to have pet fish!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

arc said:


> Frank's aquarium always carries fancy bettas that you won't see in other retail stores but hes not too close. On the plus side, you most likely can get all the plants and corys there and get a better price.
> 
> http://franksaquarium.ca/


Franks has changed his website to the following:

http://franksaquarium.wordpress.com/

Just a quick FYI


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For those who can make it out to Octoberfish in Kitchener tomorrow at the Waterloo Inn on King St, N. I will have several Bettas there for sale.
One of them going thru the auction is the *Super Black HMPK male.*

Available by private sale during or *after* the auction/show is

UPDATED LIST

Black/Orange HM male SOLD going to Ottawa!
Platinum Red HM male SOLD
Black Copper HM male
Mustard gas Blue/Yellow HMPK female SOLD
Red/Black OVHM dragon female NO LONGER FOR SALE
Red/Black/White OVHM dragon male SOLD
Black/Yellow HM male 
Mint green HMPK dragon Female NO LONGER FOR SALE (1st place winner again)
Super Black HMPK male SOLD

thanks


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, I have some bettas for sale! Nice ones, and I can always get more...if you let me know what you are looking for I can look around...halfmoons are hard to find but I should be getting some nice ones anytime now...but at the moment I have some nice royal blue deltas, turqoise deltas, and some really nice iridescent white halfmoon plakats


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi there glad you have some bettas for sale...where did you get them from?
We would all like to see the pictures of your Bettas!  Good quality Bettas are hard to find, so lets see what you have. I might be interested in adding a few to my stock here.


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

The ones i mentioned as ones i bred from thai stock. But since i can also get some really nice ones from a couple of whole sale suppliers of tropical fish. they import all of their bettas from Thailand. i can post some photos tomorrow!


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see photos, reptilesandfish! Betas are so gorgeous. Are you in Toronto ever?


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

*Betta Photos*

Hi, I deliver to Toronto anytime for $20. Well, maybe not me lol but someone will deliver for me for $20, same to Newmarket, Barrie, Innisifil, Mississauga, Brampton, and Orangeville. I posted all my bettas on my website, got some really nice doubletails this morning. I hope it is ok if I post the link...http://reptileandfishcanada.weebly.com/bettas.html

I don't wanna get boo'd for advertising...but it's the easiest way to show the photos


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

oh! those are some great looking fish and I like your prices. I'll see what you have available as soon as my tank is done cycling DD


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Bettas are air breather therefore all you need to do is to keep your water clean. That is why they can live in a very small jar without any filter. Hope this help you.



internalfugue said:


> oh! those are some great looking fish and I like your prices. I'll see what you have available as soon as my tank is done cycling DD


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

tobalman, don't worry I've done my research. I would never keep a betta in a small jar though, because even if they can survive like that it's not a happy life. my betta will be very happy in a nice big tank with a filter and some healthy bacterias.


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup, nothing wrong with cycling first, better safe than sorry! And yup, check back with me later, I get new fish constantly, so I will always have something available.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

internalfugue said:


> tobalman, don't worry I've done my research. I would never keep a betta in a small jar though, because even if they can survive like that it's not a happy life. my betta will be very happy in a nice big tank with a filter and some healthy bacterias.


Finally!!! someone who wouldn't put betta in a small jar and these betta also appreciate heater since they used to live in a 80+ climate


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, heaters are nice. Difficult when you have over 100 bettas as I do, that's why I just heat the room  Probably better this way anyways since babies can get pneumonia if their first breath is cold air.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, heaters are good for them, maybe put some dividers in a larger tank with a heater and sponge filter. Keeping the room warm and water clean is good too. I understand the difficulty I would probably do the same thing. My tank should've been bigger too, I kept the minimum group and minimum requirements.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

One last tips, Betta doesn't like to move around to much, so very little currently in the tank or at least set up dead spot where there is no currently at all for it to stay. In the wild they like to nest in a shallow water away for any water currently and build their buble nest under the leaf.


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

*New Bettas*

If anyone is still interested I now have some halfmoons and halfmoon dragons for sale, males only though  They were all imported from Thailand. Here are a couple of pics of some of them, I can never get good ones  I will try to post some better pics later







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

